# job search in Tokyo



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello, am a newbee to Japan and Tokyo from the US. Thought I had a job lined up with Berlitz , Inc. but they will not sponsor my work visa which means I have to leave Japan in January. English is my second language and German my native one. I don't have 12 years of English native education required for teaching and my degree is from a US post secondary institution, so that disqualifies me for teaching German through the Goethe institut. I really want to live, stay and work here. I almost had a tutoring job lined up at at private, prestiguous all girls school but had to tell them that I do not have a work visa.
Can anybody help me? Thank you / domou arigatou gozai masu.
Yoroshiku


----------

